# greenstar vinyl



## inkforshirts (Mar 22, 2010)

is the greenstar vinyl from uscutter any good.


----------



## luischav3z (Mar 12, 2010)

Just try it


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I have not tried that Vinyl. Do you do allot of outdoor signs?


----------



## luischav3z (Mar 12, 2010)

no i dont.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Can't be any worse than that BGS stuff they sell.
Unless they renamed it in which case it would it would suck.

Mark


----------

